
Goldie Blox - jamesjyu
http://www.goldieblox.com/
======
pbhjpbhj
In what way is it "for girls" and not boys other than as a marketing angle.

I'd be fascinated to see the dynamics of engagement with this compared to
other traditionally single sex toys to see if there was a sex differential in
it's use.

Looks fun to me, a 30-something male; but then I've always enjoyed playing
with kids toys.

cf [https://vimeo.com/59876490](https://vimeo.com/59876490)

